
Multigate Device - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multigate_device
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Dual-gate MOSFETs are commonly used in very high frequency (VHF) mixers and
in sensitive VHF front-end amplifiers."

